# Sugar Maple Crotch Bowl!



## Karl_TN (Dec 6, 2019)

10" Sugar Maple Crotch bowl from a hundred year old maple tree. 

@Karda, This bowl was finished with Parfix 3408 odorless CA glue finish from Marl Sillay that I mentioned on your other thread. Buffed out with white diamond and carnauba wax.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2019)

Awesome Karl! That looks fantastic man. I love the figure in that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful bowl! Love the colors.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 6, 2019)

Awesome Karl


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful bowl,awesome job!!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2019)

Beautiful bowl Carl! Just looked up the CA you mentioned, very interesting, was not familiar with it, how many coats did you apply?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 7, 2019)

That's a great bowl. Love the wood and the finish.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome bowl


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 7, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful bowl Carl! Just looked up the CA you mentioned, very interesting, was not familiar with it, how many coats did you apply?



See Mark Sillay video that I posted on Mike's thread. The coat should be wiped off the surface.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/ruining-turnings.40448/


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful bowl Carl! Just looked up the CA you mentioned, very interesting, was not familiar with it, how many coats did you apply?





Karl_TN said:


> See Mark Sillay video that I posted on Mike's thread. The coat should be wiped off the surface.
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/ruining-turnings.40448/


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2019)

Gorgeous wood, nice shape, fantastic finish! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s a really nice looking bowl, Karl! The finish looks flawless!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok Ok I watched the video. I started before but they guy put me to sleep lol. So I take it this product does not fill grain like regular CA?


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow, beautiful bowl.


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 7, 2019)

Very nice. Kinda reminds me of Myrtle wood, coloring is very close.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 7, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Ok Ok I watched the video. I started before but they guy put me to sleep lol. So I take it this product does not fill grain like regular CA?



I bought several bottles of CA (thin, med., flexible) from Mark when he demonstrated for our club. Mark is a lot better in person than this video. Suggest contacting Mark about which CA glue is best for filling grain. 

Note: Parson makes all kinds of CA glue, but they only sale it by the case. Mark sells the bottles individually so you're not stuck with too many bottles, and his prices are about as good as you find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 7, 2019)

Gorgeous bowl. Great job!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2019)

Beautiful.


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2019)

Sweet looking bowl. I’ll have to review the video on the process!


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 8, 2019)

That is super !


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 8, 2019)

Beautiful piece of wood shown about as nicely as I could imagine. Well done.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 8, 2019)

Karl that is a beautiful bowl. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for all the nice comments, but I can't take credit for the wood. Sometimes wood is so unusual that form needs to take back seat and credit for the wood given to the creator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 9, 2019)

Karl, beautiful bowl. Don't think I saw that blank!


----------

